# Things to make you go BOOM! (Ladies beware)



## NephilimAzrael

YouTube - Nerd Porn

Women Like Nightriser!


----------



## Trope

To all our nerd girls!










YouTube - 1-900-NERD-GIRL - PHONE SEX FOR NERDS!

YouTube - Re: 1-900-NERD-GIRL = Slander and Lies!


----------



## DayLightSun

Trope said:


> To all our nerd girls!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Re: 1-900-NERD-GIRL = Slander and Lies!


I love her!....
Shes 10x nerder then I but I can relate.
I have a weapons wall too. You all have seen my light saber. 
hahaha


----------



## hopeseed

It might make it more fun if some girls lurk.


----------



## DayLightSun

hopeseed said:


> It might make it more fun if some girls lurk.


 Hey you ! Slaps her butt! 
Don't tell me what to do.
Throws mudd at her.


----------



## slowriot

DayLightSun shes an INFP she'll run away crying if you do that *rolls his eyes* why cant you figure that out by now!

Good idea btw


----------



## Decon

DayLightSun said:


> I love her!....
> Shes 10x nerder then I but I can relate.
> I have a weapons wall too. You all have seen my light saber.
> hahaha


 
Wait, you have a weapon wall in case the zombies come as well?

>.>
<.<


----------



## Trope

Decon said:


> Wait, you have a weapon wall in case the zombies come as well?
> 
> >.>
> <.<


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Spooky

DayLightSun said:


> Hey you ! Slaps her butt!


Slaps her butt too. Hey you!


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Trope said:


> Doesn't everyone?


I don't.. Where I grew up, all these weapons are either illegal or cheap replicas that would break.
Fortunately, the license from my martial arts and archery days mean I NOW have legal weaponry of lethal quality. At least until the missus says, "Take care of the baby while I go hunt some rabbits" (No joke, there are rabbits everywhere here - and I live in a city).

You know you are in love when you see a girl throw a bo-shuriken at a rat from about 50yards, and trounce the thing.. True story.

P.S. Kudos on the vid man. Made me go BOOM.. And then we watched Big Bang Theory. :laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun

*Slow rio*t don't tell every one I'm a INFP.
They'll believe you.
*Shadow* Squeezes your butt.
*Decon* Duh weapons are legal here.


----------



## thehigher

*Fun For The Guys!*

Cars?
babes?
work out tips?
hammers?
beards?


----------



## vanWinchester

Ah, you should have made this thread in the sex-area, I think. I mean I would wanna post some nice girl-pics for you. And I am not sure I can do that here. =P

But other then that, cars sounds good too. 
Isn't she a babe? 










The CAR I mean. =P
I do prefer black, though. But there was no black one with a babe in front. Hehe.


----------



## 480

Oh hell yeah.....


YouTube - Jesse James shreds a car with a Mini-Gun


----------



## vanWinchester

Ah, dang! Now we have 2 guy threads. Can we merge them into one or should I just C&P my entry in there here? <.<


----------



## thehigher

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3056/2781256948_43e3f60ca8.jpg?v=0


----------



## 480

I dont mind if they are merged... provided there is a level of awesomeness with the other thread. I like my title though... sort of a double entendre there.


----------



## Kevinaswell

That almost looks like Kate from Lost :O :O


----------



## thehigher

vanWinchester said:


> Ah, you should have made this thread in the sex-area, I think. I mean I would wanna post some nice girl-pics for you. And I am not sure I can do that here. =P
> 
> But other then that, cars sounds good too.
> Isn't she a babe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CAR I mean. =P
> I do prefer black, though. But there was no black one with a babe in front. Hehe.


go ahead. no guy is gonna object to girl pics.


----------



## 480

YouTube - Future Weapons 新時代武器 Electromagnetic Rail Gun


----------



## Liontiger

Yeah, it is Missy Peregrym. Meow.


----------



## thehigher

She seems like an ENTJ. Am I wrong?


----------



## Liontiger

I don't really know much about her, but she seems rather sweet and unassuming in interviews. ENTJ might be a bit too...aggressive for her.


----------



## thehigher

Liontiger said:


> I don't really know much about her, but she seems rather sweet and unassuming in interviews. ENTJ might be a bit too...aggressive for her.


Mmm I see what you're saying. The reason why I say that is because I know this girl who acts in a similar manner but is an ESTJ. I think female ESTJ's/ENTJ's tend to soften their agressiveness because of their social role.


----------



## DayLightSun

thehigher said:


> Mmm I see what you're saying. The reason why I say that is because I know this girl who acts in a similar manner but is an ESTJ. I think female ESTJ's/ENTJ's tend to soften their agressiveness because of their social role.


You might be right.
But not all of them.
It gets annoying for some reason too.
Honestly it gets annoying when men are aggressive too.
Thus why I am attracted to NFs at 1st sight.
I'm attracted to NTs too but it takes more. 
It's like when are you going to be my bitch now or later?
I prefer now.:crazy:


----------



## vanWinchester

Ah, people, people! Instead of discussing what type she is, you should post more pictures. =P 
Aaaah, now this is what I am talking about (BTW: Alyssa Milano) *grin*








​


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Liontiger

@ girl with recorder: BWAHAHAHA :crazy:


----------



## thehigher

haha ....man....asians


----------



## thehigher

DayLightSun said:


> You might be right.
> But not all of them.
> It gets annoying for some reason too.
> Honestly it gets annoying when men are aggressive too.
> Thus why I am attracted to NFs at 1st sight.
> I'm attracted to NTs too but it takes more.
> It's like when are you going to be my bitch now or later?
> I prefer now.:crazy:


hahaha. What did you say gets annoying? Agressiveness in you or chicks in general?


----------



## thehigher

back on topic


----------



## Liontiger

Right. Topic.


















Omg, HATS


----------



## thehigher

Liontiger said:


> Right. Topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, HATS


Hats huh? That's new.


----------



## Liontiger

That was actually just a happy coincidence :laughing:


----------



## slowriot




----------



## Perseus

Bear said:


> Wanted to make a place for guys to "dude-out".
> 
> So post your guy things here!
> 
> Explosions, cars, hot women, more explosions.
> 
> YouTube - A-10 Thunderbolt




Outlaw ISTP thread


----------



## Liontiger

I shall not let this thread die!!!!


----------



## PurtyLady

DayLightSun said:


> Hey you ! Slaps her butt!
> Don't tell me what to do.
> Throws mudd at her.



Mud Wrestling.... I'm down w/ that... Give these guys something to look at haha
And yeah, now that I know this thread is here, I'm lurking, so say something juicy


----------



## slowriot

apple, orange, cranberry


----------



## thehigher

Liontiger said:


> I shall not let this thread die!!!!


Nice. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## pianopraze

Trope said:


> To all our nerd girls!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmRSuYIL1zc
> 
> YouTube - Re: 1-900-NERD-GIRL = Slander and Lies!


Amen!

But mine is more beautiful...... hehehehe. You know your in love when no matter how beautiful the woman, you think "mines better"


----------



## Liontiger

thehigher said:


> .....its so sad that i payed more attention to that guitar


That's okay. Her boobs were too symmetrical anyway.

That being said, ahem. How...explicit are these pics allowed to be? I couldn't find a rule about it anywhere :/


----------



## vanWinchester

Trope said:


> YouTube - Re: 1-900-NERD-GIRL = Slander and Lies!


Honestly? Now that is what I cal real hotness. She is so self-confident about her nerdiness; she literally gives of a sensual vibe. Very sexy. 

On a sidenote: she won't beat me though. I have just as many figures and stuff. Maybe I should challenge her to see who has more. Hehe. =P


----------



## Trope

vanWinchester said:


> Honestly? Now that is what I cal real hotness. She is so self-confident about her nerdiness; she literally gives of a sensual vibe. Very sexy.


Yes.


> On a sidenote: she won't beat me though. I have just as many figures and stuff. Maybe I should challenge her to see who has more. Hehe. =P


Yes you should. :mellow: 

I'd claim that I'd pay money to see that showdown, but I'm kinda broke at the moment. Still, I'm sure it'd be spectacular.


----------



## Decon

Trope said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes you should. :mellow:
> 
> I'd claim that I'd pay money to see that showdown, but I'm kinda broke at the moment. Still, I'm sure it'd be spectacular.


I'd be happy with a youtube video of it.


----------



## Roland Khan

SONIC BOOM!!!


----------



## slowriot

vanWinchester said:


> Honestly? Now that is what I cal real hotness. She is so self-confident about her nerdiness; she literally gives of a sensual vibe. Very sexy.
> 
> On a sidenote: she won't beat me though. I have just as many figures and stuff. Maybe I should challenge her to see who has more. Hehe. =P


I dont have any figures and the stuff she has, does that make me less of a nerd?

Im afraid of the answer. :crying:

Oh and when I do go to the comic store I feel so at home, does that help?


----------



## Trope

This warrants the creation of a new thread.

edit: http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temperament-forum-intellects/3630-nerd-cred.html :wink:


----------



## Fat Bozo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






























HAPPY FOURTH!!!


----------



## vanWinchester

Fat Bozo said:


> HAPPY FOURTH!!!


SHEESH, what a way to celebrate the 4th. Big style, huh? xD
Thanks for those. They are awesome! <3 

Oh, and yeah, happy 4th. <_<°°


----------



## vanWinchester

Sorry for double-post, but there is just some pics I wanna share sooo badly. 












































​
*How explicit can I go anyways?* I have some REALLY yummy ones. You don't see any *private parts* though. Can I put them, yes? <3


----------



## ChaosRegins

vanWinchester said:


> Sorry for double-post, but there is just some pics I wanna share sooo badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How explicit can I go anyways?* I have some REALLY yummy ones. You don't see any *private parts* though. Can I put them, yes? <3


*Is it possible to see you in clothing like this? :crazy:*


----------



## vanWinchester

ChaosRegins said:


> *Is it possible to see you in clothing like this? :crazy:*


*lol* Now that is an interesting request. I don't think anybody ever asked me such a thing. xD
But uh...what clothing? =P


----------



## ChaosRegins

vanWinchester said:


> *lol* Now that is an interesting request. I don't think anybody ever asked me such a thing. xD
> But uh...what clothing? =P


*Like the ones in the pics or if you prefer none that is acceptable:crazy:*


----------



## vanWinchester

ChaosRegins said:


> *Like the ones in the pics or if you prefer none that is acceptable:crazy:*


I was just making fun. Because obviously those girls don't wear much. *grin* 
Anyways. I think I am gonna try to post the pictures I wanna post here, and if one is inappropriate, some mod may delete it I guess. 






































Now, I am not sure about those two, so I will just make a *LINK *instead of showing the pic I guess? 

Sexy Back =P

Even more sexy back <3

I TOTALLY dig the second one. It's like...man. It blows my mind. :shocked:​


----------



## thewindlistens

Roland787 said:


>


This really bothers me. In the first and central picture the yellow one is the woman but in all the others the yellow one is the man (or it could be either in some). What gives?


----------



## Liontiger

thewindlistens said:


> This really bothers me. In the first and central picture the yellow one is the woman but in all the others the yellow one is the man (or it could be either in some). What gives?


Gummy bear strap-ons? Maybe the yellow one is always the woman :crazy:



>


My favorite of the bunch ^^


----------



## vanWinchester

Liontiger said:


> My favorite of the bunch ^^


Yeah she is sexy as Hell, right? The hairdo and makeup give her a total wildness. Rawr! 
I guess I will post some more stuff later. I am somewhat playful today =P


----------



## ChaosRegins

vanWinchester said:


> Yeah she is sexy as Hell, right? The hairdo and makeup give her a total wildness. Rawr!
> I guess I will post some more stuff later. I am somewhat playful today =P


*I am so glad you are playful today. :wink:*


----------



## slowriot

Fat Bozo said:


> All the pictures


I just threw up a little in my mouth



vanWinchester said:


>


Im in love!


----------



## Decon

vanWinchester said:


>


​ 
I'd have to say that this is my favorite one. :blushed:


----------



## vanWinchester

Are there any more specific wishes you guys have? I know that some of you like girls with freckles and also tattoos. I guess I will add some of those, too later. Hehe. 
Thing is, that I have quite a wide selection, and often I am like "Whew. What to post today? =P"
Oh and Chaos, Res, Avi, Bob? Dun say "pics of you" now. :tongue:



ChaosRegins said:


> *I am so glad you are playful today. :wink:*


Hehehehe. I have noooo idea what you mean =P 
I mean...pshhhh. *grin*




slowriot said:


> Im in love!


Those are hot, right? I need to post more later. I have more. <3 



Decon said:


> I'd have to say that this is my favorite one. :blushed:


Thought you would like that. She is gorgeous. 
Will add some more stuff later. ^.~


----------



## TreeBob

vanWinchester said:


> Will add some more stuff later. ^.~


can I have more pics of you nekid?


----------



## vanWinchester

TreeBob said:


> can I have more pics of you nekid?


*lol* You dun have any nekid-pix from me. At least I wouldn't know so. =P
Plus, let me quote myself: 


> Oh and Chaos, Res, Avi, Bob? Dun say "pics of you" now.


Tssss. Always those special wishes. :tongue:


----------



## TreeBob

vanWinchester said:


> *lol* You dun have any nekid-pix from me. At least I wouldn't know so. =P
> Plus, let me quote myself:
> 
> Tssss. Always those special wishes. :tongue:


I have selective vision.


----------



## ChaosRegins

vanWinchester said:


> *lol* You dun have any nekid-pix from me. At least I wouldn't know so. =P
> Plus, let me quote myself:
> 
> Tssss. Always those special wishes. :tongue:


 *Your like a "special" genie...one that grants wishes beyond your wild and dirty imaginations. :crazy: *


----------



## vanWinchester

TreeBob said:


> I have selective vision.





ChaosRegins said:


> *Your like a "special" genie...one that grants wishes beyond your wild and dirty imaginations. :crazy: *


I slowly start to wonder if I should open up like a "Genie Help-Desk Thread", where people can drop wishes and I can give a damn, since apparently I give off the vibe of a Genie somehow. =P 
Anyways. 

Fine fine, here some more pics. Not from myself, but close enough *lol*

Here, something colorful =P










Cosplay, anyone?





























Or ads? =P











Or some Goths <3
















​


----------



## NephilimAzrael




----------



## stellar renegade

Liontiger said:


> Gummy bear strap-ons? Maybe the yellow one is always the woman :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of the bunch ^^


Mine, too!!! Thanks, Vanny!

I also love these to death:




























_(...and some of the cosplay ones. shhhh)_


----------



## vanWinchester

stellar renegade said:


> Mine, too!!! Thanks, Vanny!
> I also love these to death
> _(...and some of the cosplay ones. shhhh)_


You're welcome. I thought you'd dig those. Hehe. 

I wanna post some more. Damn Summer (and some people) for making me playful and generous. Tsss, my hard-earned evil INTJ image is totally off today. =P 

Here, those are cute! 






































Man the last one is especially RAWRR! Totally my type of girl. X/////x​


----------



## εmptε

I concur with you. That last one is just awesomely sexy.


----------



## stellar renegade

yummy, Vanny!







I totally agree, that girl looks like she would really enjoy herself and go nuts.


----------



## vanWinchester

Ookami said:


> I concur with you. That last one is just awesomely sexy.


Pssssh, sorry tho. She is mine. I got her nr. and we will meet up later to...talk. You know, girl stuff. =P 
Then again...I can share I guess xD



stellar renegade said:


> yummy, Vanny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, that girl looks like she would really enjoy herself and go nuts.


*lol* Yeah she does. And I just realized she looks like she could be my sis or something. Weird. *raises eyebrows*
Meh, I will date her anyways. Hehehehehehe.


----------



## Liontiger

vanWinchester said:


> Are there any more specific wishes you guys have?


Can I has sexy brunettes with sexy eyes and lotsa eyeliner prease? *pout* Preferably artisticly photographed


----------



## vanWinchester

Liontiger said:


> Can I has sexy brunettes with sexy eyes and lotsa eyeliner prease? *pout* Preferably artisticly photographed


Kinda like the very last pic in my last post? KINDA. The haircolor is not exactly true yet but you get the idea. =P


----------



## stellar renegade

vanWinchester said:


> Pssssh, sorry tho. She is mine. I got her nr. and we will meet up later to...talk. You know, girl stuff. =P
> Then again...I can share I guess xD
> 
> 
> *lol* Yeah she does. And I just realized she looks like she could be my sis or something. Weird. *raises eyebrows*
> Meh, I will date her anyways. Hehehehehehe.


wha? you know her for realsies? jeluz.

I kind of have a fetish for eyeliner and braids, btw. And a nice punk look.


----------



## Liontiger

vanWinchester said:


> Kinda like the very last pic in my last post? KINDA. The haircolor is not exactly true yet but you get the idea. =P


Yeah, I actually hadn't seen that post before I said that. I left the window open too long without refreshing. But yes, sexy like that ^^


----------



## vanWinchester

stellar renegade said:


> wha? you know her for realsies? jeluz.


*lol* No, I don't know her. I was just messin with Wulf. He knows it tho. 
But I do have some acquaintances that look like her. Especially that one chick I had such a baaaaad, huge freakin crush on. OMG. And some others. Told you, those are totally my kind of girl. <3



stellar renegade said:


> I kind of have a fetish for eyeliner and braids, btw. And a nice punk look.


Yeah, I TOTALLY dig eyeliner. I make my eyes look a lot like that, too. It just looks awesome on people. Man. 
Here, I dig those eye-makeups <-- total sucker for eyes <3



















































Liontiger said:


> Yeah, I actually hadn't seen that post before I said that. I left the window open too long without refreshing. But yes, sexy like that ^^


*lol* Would it help you to know that I am brunette, too? xDDD

*Ah Gee.* I dun even have a pic of myself where you can see the eye-makeup clear enough tho. Damnation. Need to make one soon I guess. <_<​


----------



## stellar renegade

vanWinchester said:


> Yeah, I TOTALLY dig eyeliner. I make my eyes look a lot like that, too. It just looks awesome on people. Man.


Yeah, thanks! And I meant that as a request, if you can provide all three at the same time that would be totally cool.


----------



## vanWinchester

stellar renegade said:


> Yeah, thanks! And I meant that as a request, if you can provide all three at the same time that would be totally cool.


Hehe, sure. I will see what I can do *smirk*
But I might have to do that later. Bed is calling since hooooooours. But somehow I got stuck here. I blame you. You started this whole thing with girls and whatnot. So I went thru the applications. =P 

Anyways. No, really, it was fun. I like to share those graphics with you. It's almost like when art-nerds are discussing photography or so. Hehe. Nerds unite!


----------



## Fat Bozo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## stellar renegade

vanWinchester said:


> Hehe, sure. I will see what I can do *smirk*
> But I might have to do that later. Bed is calling since hooooooours. But somehow I got stuck here. I blame you. You started this whole thing with girls and whatnot. So I went thru the applications. =P
> 
> Anyways. No, really, it was fun. I like to share those graphics with you. It's almost like when art-nerds are discussing photography or so. Hehe. Nerds unite!


Sweet, a chick who enjoys staying up to show me pics of other hott chicks! :laughing:

What more could a guy ask for? Over the internet, that is. :wink:


----------



## Antagonist

I haven't found any of the girls in the last two pages attractive at all.


----------



## stellar renegade

I think this one is pretty foxy:


----------



## Roland Khan

Antagonist said:


> I haven't found any of the girls in the last two pages attractive at all.


 
you might want to check between your legs and make sure you have a third one in the middle :crazy: jkjk


how about these then....



































Now some more good ones


----------



## stellar renegade

haha, Ro, you rule.

Avril is a pretty classy babe. Sometimes.


----------



## Liontiger

Mmmm, Nella <3


----------



## stellar renegade

dang, that's slick. I think you might be able to get away with that one!


----------



## vanWinchester

Agreed *Ren*. That redhead is very cute. =) 
Oh and glad you enjoy my hobby so much. :tongue:

As for *Bozo*: One couls start to think that you like "big stuff" *grin*

Hm, *Antagonist *changed to the ESFPs and left us INTJs? Damned, so I don't assume you'd like to see more nerd-girls? =P
Oh and feel free to post what you like or make requests. *shrug*

And *Lion*...superhot. But I didn't expect less from you. *smirk*

Anyhow. I just came here a few mins ago, but I thought I'd share some pics while I am gonna take a shower (Ro, wanna come along again? *lol*). 
Here it goes. =3

*Topic:* Wild and smexy! Or something like that. :tongue:






























Again, totally dig *the last one*. My type of girl. Gee. Nothing better than awesome hair and sexy eyes. <3

Anyways. Those just as a warm-up for now. Hehe. ​


----------



## Antagonist

vanWinchester said:


> Agreed *Ren*. That redhead is very cute. =)
> Oh and glad you enjoy my hobby so much. :tongue:


That redhead is Hayden Panettiere. I think the person from the Deviant Art account it's linked from added the tattoos, piercings and red hair in Photoshop. By the way, I find tattoos and body piercings to be a huge turn off. And I hate the emo/punk/goth look.

I think most supermodels (and celebrities for that matter) are way overrated, but I'll take this one:



















*contemplates moving to the Netherlands*


----------



## stellar renegade

vanWinchester said:


> Agreed *Ren*. That redhead is very cute. =)
> Oh and glad you enjoy my hobby so much. :tongue:


Oh man, that "redhead" is totally Hayden Paniettere photoshopped to look like a Suicide Girl! hahaha... amazing.

And, believe me, it's much appreciated. :happy:



vanWinchester said:


>


She seems pretty dang cute. I like her style.



vanWinchester said:


> Again, totally dig *the last one*. My type of girl. Gee. Nothing better than awesome hair and sexy eyes. <3​



Holy hell and Mary mother of God! She looks intense. I can just hear her moans from here. hahaha.
​


----------



## vanWinchester

Ah, I see *Anto* likes more of the natural looks. Why didn't you say so? ^^



stellar renegade said:


> Holy hell and Mary mother of God! She looks intense. I can just hear her moans from here. hahaha.


Yeah, right? Totally my favorite! <3 

Anyways. I wanted to add the pics I added in the "Hey Ladies" Thread here as well. Plus some extra. 














































































*Godfreakin'damned. Did I ever say that I love girls and how I find that every single one is very beautiful in her own way? >///<*

Oh and here, I was asked to put this here as well. <_<







​


----------



## Liontiger

Haha, I love how there's an explicit warning for the sex and relationships section now :crazy: I think we should pat ourselves on the back.


----------



## So Long So Long

This thread is such win... xD


----------



## Fat Bozo

vanWinchester said:


> As for *Bozo*: One couls start to think that you like "big stuff" *grin*


I'm a big guy. 



stellar renegade said:


> Oh man, that "redhead" is totally Hayden Paniettere photoshopped to look like a Suicide Girl! hahaha... amazing.


what the hell is a "suicide girl"?


----------



## vanWinchester

Fat Bozo said:


> I'm a big guy.


Yeah, figured. =P



Fat Bozo said:


> what the hell is a "suicide girl"?


*plays dumb*
Yeaaaah, *Ren*. What is a Suicide Girl? Show us pictures! xD


----------



## So Long So Long

Edit: Hmm... on second thought, I'd rather play dumb too and see pictures. x3


----------



## vanWinchester

So Long So Long said:


> Link.
> Bam. xD


Ah, damn. You spoiled the fun! Now Ren doesn't have to post pics anymore. xDD


----------



## So Long So Long

vanWinchester said:


> Ah, damn. You spoiled the fun! Now Ren doesn't have to post pics anymore. xDD


Shhh! I edited my post... See? 
So... Technically I un-spoiled the fun... Uhuh? Uhuh. x3


----------



## vanWinchester

So Long So Long said:


> Shhh! I edited my post... See?
> So... Technically I un-spoiled the fun... Uhuh? Uhuh. x3


*lol* Good girl *pat pat* xDD
So...Reeeen, we are all so stupid and have NO CLUE what Suicide Girls are. Enlighten us. =P


----------



## Antagonist

Honestly I thought it was some sort of female punk band or something.


----------



## Decon

MMMMmmmm.... Suicide girls. Basically, you know how for advertising they'll use a Platinum blonde? She's supposed to be perfect in everyway? Well, Missy (who founded suicide girls) and the others that followed, say Fuck that. That girls should be more natural. Here's a qoute from thier website:


> SuicideGirls is a community that celebrates *ALTERNATIVE BEAUTY* and alternative culture from all over the world.


 Here's another one: [quote]It's like Punk Rock Vogue... with artful nude photos of women. [/quote]


----------



## Robatix

Suicide Girls is for pictures of attractive women who have ruined their good looks with ridiculous amounts of piercings and tattoos.


----------



## stellar renegade

Oh man, I'll have to get on this... later. I got like four hours of sleep yesterday, three in the early morning and one in the evening. I was fine working tonight but now I'm beat-down exhausted.


----------



## imru2

Just thought I'd share something with the class. ^_^






















































I always knew she was hot, I just have to pretend she isn't also Jackie... lol


----------



## Linesky

stellar renegade said:


> I think this one is pretty foxy:


*That looks like a photoshopped version of Hayden Panettiere.*

_*Here->*_










_Will the real Hayden please stand up?_


----------



## imru2

skyline said:


> *That looks like a photoshopped version of Hayden Panettiere.*
> 
> _*Here->*_
> 
> _Will the real Hayden please stand up?_


It is her photoshopped. And personally, I think it's the only way she's ever looked hot to me. So thank you to whoever went the distance to make the cheerleader sexy. :laughing:


----------



## Linesky

@ above: lol, figured.
I actually think the girl is quite pretty, but I don't like her body type that much. Iunno.

-------------



Decon said:


> MMMMmmmm.... Suicide girls. Basically, you know how for advertising they'll use a Platinum blonde? She's supposed to be perfect in everyway? Well, Missy (who founded suicide girls) and the others that followed, *say Fuck that. That girls should be more natural.* Here's a qoute from thier website: Here's another one: [quote]It's like Punk Rock Vogue... with artful nude photos of women.


[/QUOTE]

Suicide Girls don't actually look that Natural 
Like the add thing says: It celebrates Alternative beauty. and I'm guessing they refer to the Alternative Fashion style.
It seems they're against a particular aspect about commercial beauty really, not per se against these females not looking natural(ly).


----------



## vanWinchester

imru2 said:


> Just thought I'd share something with the class. ^_^
> I always knew she was hot, I just have to pretend she isn't also Jackie... lol


Nyaaa, imru! I was just somewhat fine again and now you post thoooose. Meanie! >.<
*grin*



Robatix said:


> Suicide Girls is for pictures of attractive women who have ruined their good looks with ridiculous amounts of piercings and tattoos.


*big grin* Ah, you are sooo lucky about this, aren't you? =P


Hm, now today is mutli-culti I guess. o.o











































​


----------



## Liontiger

Ok, let's class this up a bit with some photography from a link that Trope sent me.
The first one's my desktop ^^


----------



## thehigher

This has become a thread for women to "dude out". I am not objecting though.


----------



## slowriot

What about this girl?




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










She got into porn, but I love that mixed racial look she sends out.


----------



## vanWinchester

thehigher said:


> This has become a thread for women to "dude out". I am not objecting though.


Well, if you guys do such a minimalistic job at posting, the bi / lez girls take over somewhen. *lol*
Just let us know if you want us out. Then we do our own thread called "_Bi / Lez Girls: Post your Pic-Collections_"








​

Nah, I am just messin' with ya. I don't think my fellow girls and me will leave. Too interesting here. Hehe. 


Oh and *imru*? Does this remind you of something? *big grin*








​


----------



## imru2

Just continuing to be friendly. ^_^ This first girl is seriously sexy. <3


----------



## imru2

vanWinchester said:


> Oh and *imru*? Does this remind you of something? *big grin*



0_0;;;; :blushed:










Like this? ^_~ God, that is so hot. xD


----------



## thehigher

vanWinchester said:


> Well, if you guys do such a minimalistic job at posting, the bi / lez girls take over somewhen. *lol*
> Just let us know if you want us out. Then we do our own thread called "_Bi / Lez Girls: Post your Pic-Collections_"
> 
> Ya I am still not objecting. I was just thinking out loud I suppose...well....you know what I mean. You guys are doing a better job anyway.


----------



## vanWinchester

imru2 said:


> 0_0;;;; :blushed:


 *big grin*
I see you understand what I meant. Hehehehehe. We should repeat that. 

[/color][/font]


imru2 said:


> Like this? ^_~ God, that is so hot. xD


Gah and damn you for making me all playful again. >///<
Okay, okay. Here then
























































Gee. I am such a big sucker for (lesbian) kisses. Nya, should do that soon again I guess. .///.
*takes imru and so long to another room* ^^°°°​


----------



## imru2

Just doin' my job, Van. ^_~ 





































Does anyone have any really cute Russian girls?  I adore their accents. Well, all accents, actually...


----------



## vanWinchester

imru2 said:


> Just doin' my job, Van. ^_~


Now, where is that Bi / Lez Girl Thread again? =P



imru2 said:


> Does anyone have any really cute Russian girls?  I adore their accents. Well, all accents, actually...


<-- has accent =_=°°°°°
Anyways. 
Russian...hmm...You mean like the chicks from T.a.t.u, yes? =3


----------



## thehigher

imru2 said:


> Just doin' my job, Van. ^_~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any really cute Russian girls?  I adore their accents. Well, all accents, actually...


 my girlfriend is russian and jewish! Ya I pretty much get reall turned on whenever she speaks russian....and when I see her.


----------



## thehigher

imru2 said:


> Just doin' my job, Van. ^_~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any really cute Russian girls?  I adore their accents. Well, all accents, actually...


 my girlfriend is russian and jewish! Ya I pretty much get reall turned on whenever she speaks russian....and when I see her.


----------



## slowriot




----------



## imru2

thehigher said:


> my girlfriend is russian and jewish! Ya I pretty much get reall turned on whenever she speaks russian....and when I see her.



-drools-

One of my ex's was a really cute russian. I used to love it when she would call her parents and talk to them in her native language. :blushed::wink:

Now I just need a hawt british girl with a sexy accent. Hell yeah. "Talk to me baby!" :crazy:


----------



## thehigher

imru2 said:


> -drools-
> 
> One of my ex's was a really cute russian. I used to love it when she would call her parents and talk to them in her native language. :blushed::wink:
> 
> Now I just need a hawt british girl with a sexy accent. Hell yeah. "Talk to me baby!" :crazy:


YA i love it when she talks to her parents. its so....sexual....english sounds like someone is giving you boring pills.


----------



## slowriot

Russian tennisbabes


----------



## thehigher

LOVE tennis....seriously


----------



## thehigher

A lot of her family live in israel. she is a darker russian....brown skin...dark hair


----------



## So Long So Long

Hmm... I was going through my history and discovered this. ;3


----------



## vanWinchester

So Long So Long said:


> Hmm... I was going through my history and discovered this. ;3


YUMM! That's a very nice video. Thanks a lot *licks you* <3 ^^
Need to check my stuff too later I guess. x_x


----------



## So Long So Long

vanWinchester said:


> YUMM! That's a very nice video. Thanks a lot *licks you* <3 ^^
> Need to check my stuff too later I guess. x_x


xD I'm glad you liked it ;3 
and now I must bid farewell to you as it's four after fourrrr. D; 

See ya laterrrrs. Bailuff. ;3


----------



## Linesky

thehigher said:


> she is jewish / A lot of her family live in israel. she is a darker russian....brown skin...dark hair


A lot of jewish Russians moved to Israel. *points at lil' part of her own family*

Are you jewish as well? 

If both of you make babiez together, your kid is going to be a jew, son. 
I'm not giving you ideas though, you seem very young xD


----------



## So Long So Long

Hmm...


----------



## Trope




----------



## vanWinchester

Trope said:


>


*just got up**looks at pic*
Jesus freakin'... O_____O

Uhmmm...excuse me for a bit. I have some things to take care of. *cough* 

But not without posting a few pics of course. <-- digs those


























​


----------



## Roland Khan

so this just a straight up porn thread now?  



no arguments here....carry on


----------



## vanWinchester

Roland787 said:


> so this just a straight up porn thread now?
> no arguments here....carry on


Meh, stop complaining, Ro. Or I will have to spank the Hell outta you. =P
You can always post pics of cars and stuff if you feel like, but uhm, I will stick to girls. And apparently so will many others. *grin*


----------



## pianopraze

vanWinchester said:


> Meh, stop complaining, Ro. Or I will have to spank the Hell outta you. =P
> You can always post pics of cars and stuff if you feel like, but uhm, I will stick to girls. And apparently so will many others. *grin*


OK!

Car:









Motorcycle:









guns:









sex:









drugs:









Rock n Roll:










and the sexiest thing of all: my true self...


----------



## vanWinchester

pianopraze said:


> OK!
> Car:
> Motorcycle:
> guns:
> sex:
> drugs:
> Rock n Roll:
> and the sexiest thing of all: my true self...


Uuuuuh, watch out with all those sexy kitties. Ro will totally be allover them otherwise. Right, Ro? =P


----------



## pianopraze

vanWinchester said:


> Uuuuuh, watch out with all those sexy kitties. Ro will totally be allover them otherwise. Right, Ro? =P


I getz the sexy kittens


----------



## So Long So Long

Ahh, I just love this thread even more now. xD Especially the pictures Trope posted... -drool-


----------



## Liontiger

>


I am very much in love with this one <3


----------



## imru2

Yeah when I first saw her, I knew I should share her... even if I didn't want to. :shocked:


----------



## stellar renegade

I've always wanted to do Arwen. ttly


----------



## imru2

Yeah Arwen is pretty hawt. xD

Here's some more for Liontiger (or anyone else who likes her...lol). I think I just love couture and burlesque. >_>;; 





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fat Bozo

The stunning Miss Audrey....





























































.....and look, she brought some friends.... :laughing:


----------



## stellar renegade

Oh, dammit. Gotta change my pants again.


----------



## vanWinchester

stellar renegade said:


> Oh, dammit. Gotta change my pants again.


*lol* Same :dry:

But not only cuz of those pics *cough*


----------



## stellar renegade

vanWinchester said:


> *lol* Same :dry:
> 
> But not only cuz of those pics *cough*


mwahahahahaha...


----------



## vanWinchester

Okay, so I know I normally post more extreme pictures, but I stumbled over those by accident (I swear it was =P) and I though I wanna share them and show "Agent Scullys" sexy and cute side for once. Hehehe. =P 





















































​


----------



## The Flying Elvi

:happy:


----------



## The Flying Elvi




----------



## TreeBob

You had me until the cooking/baking girl. Who is that?


----------



## vanWinchester

TreeBob said:


> You had me until the cooking/baking girl. Who is that?


*lol* I just wondered the same *high fives*


----------



## Bean

omg, that's Nigella Lawson... you should hear her talk... and watch her eat.


----------



## vanWinchester

Bean said:


> omg, that's Nigella Lawson... you should hear her talk... and watch her eat.


Ah, that explains it. Well, would have been better to post an ani GIF of her in that case. Hehehe. =P
*goes to look her up on YT or somewhere*

*EDIT:* AAAAH! British Accent! That explains it. Hehehe. 
Still...she is a bit too old for my taste. *grin*


----------



## Bean

You should see her lick a spatula. Good Lord, I want to do dirty, dirty things to her.


----------



## The Flying Elvi

You have to see her in action to truly appreciate what a dirty little slut she is.


----------



## TreeBob

I will save you from being censored. Delete all the vagina pictures now or a mod will.


----------



## vanWinchester

Thanks for the vid Bob. That was interesting. Not necessarily sexy in that sense but interesting *grin*



The Flying Elvi said:


> You have to see her in action to truly appreciate what a dirty little slut she is.


Well, cooking IS sex. All that spoon and finger licking and decorating and accidentally spilling chocolate sirup on your chest while you taste it (oops)... =P 
Anyways. *cough*

There we go. Some more stuff to add. Maybe some people know her from the movie D.E.B.B.s 












































​


----------



## imru2

vanWinchester said:


> Thanks for the vid Bob. That was interesting. Not necessarily sexy in that sense but interesting *grin*
> 
> 
> Well, cooking IS sex. All that spoon and finger licking and decorating and accidentally spilling chocolate sirup on your chest while you taste it (oops)... =P
> Anyways. *cough*


Oh I guess I'm not the only girl who spills syrup on her chest and has to lick her fingers to clean up... XD

Damn if you guys like that cooking woman, I wonder if you'd like this chick. 

























I knooooow we are supposed to hate her, but damn she's just got that super hot accent and she's just beautiful. Why do I care if she's a sociopath? xD


----------



## slowriot

vanWinchester said:


> Thanks for the vid Bob. That was interesting. Not necessarily sexy in that sense but interesting *grin*
> 
> 
> Well, cooking IS sex. All that spoon and finger licking and decorating and accidentally spilling chocolate sirup on your chest while you taste it (oops)... =P
> Anyways. *cough*
> 
> There we go. Some more stuff to add. Maybe some people know her from the movie D.E.B.B.s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Id like to invite her home to try out my new bed


----------



## vanWinchester

slowriot said:


> Id like to invite her home to try out my new bed


Yeah, me too man. Me too. <_<


----------



## imru2




----------



## slowriot

imru2 said:


>


looks like she's a dominator in bed, yummy!


----------



## imru2

Right? I'm willing to bet she knows exactly what she wants. :tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester

slowriot said:


> looks like she's a dominator in bed, yummy!





imru2 said:


> Right? I'm willing to bet she knows exactly what she wants. :tongue:


Weeeeird, that oddly reminds me of somebody. Hmm, but I must have dropped the name somewhere. =P


----------



## stellar renegade

Damn this thread is turning out some epic shit. Jordana Brewster, that Dexter vid, spoon licking and sausage eating... and introducing a new source, The Flying Elvi, yet another Scientist interested in turning the entire world on.

A++++, would read again


----------



## vanWinchester

stellar renegade said:


> Damn this thread is turning out some epic shit. Jordana Brewster, that Dexter vid, spoon licking and sausage eating... and introducing a new source, The Flying Elvi, yet another Scientist interested in turning the entire world on.
> 
> A++++, would read again


We love you too, Ren. :tongue: 
And SECONDED! 
Plus, thanks, but we INTJs know we are cool. *lol* *wink*



imru2 said:


> I knooooow we are supposed to hate her, but damn she's just got that super hot accent and she's just beautiful. Why do I care if she's a sociopath? xD


Oh and YAI angry sex, imru! 
Damned, now I feel like debating with somebody about some random crap, just to do it. Hmm. *grin*


----------



## Marino

Do you want to see what I find "sexy"? 

It's intelligence. Not flesh.


----------



## imru2

Marino said:


> Do you want to see what I find "sexy"?
> 
> It's intelligence. Not flesh.
> 
> YouTube - Big Bang Theory - "Date" with Leslie


Oh don't get me wrong. (Btw, I love TBBT) 

I love intelligent girls. But I think really pretty girls are hawt too.... especially if I don't get the opportunity to hear them display their stupidity... Seriously though, you have to at least find "sexy girls" sexy, even if you don't like their personality or intellect levels. 

Besides, admit it! Penny is sexy! Even if she is dumb as rocks.


----------



## vanWinchester

Marino said:


> Do you want to see what I find "sexy"?
> 
> It's intelligence. Not flesh.
> /quote]
> I agree with you and imru; though, it is a bit hard to post a picture of "intelligence" unless I wanna post a math formula or so. *grin*
> Plus, it's Summer. My eyes are allover the place (and so is my mind). <_<


----------



## imru2

Summer time, all those girls in bathing suits and flipflops. The bright sun, the soft flutter of their hair, the sand... Ahhh. I need to visit the beach!!!! :crazy:


----------



## CrimsonWing




----------



## Harley

I'm not going to lie, this man makes me hot:









































Queen Of The Beautifuls!!!!


----------



## 480

This is not a thing that makes a guy go boom. Feel free to make your own thread.


----------



## vanWinchester

Bear said:


> This is not a thing that makes a guy go boom. Feel free to make your own thread.


I kinda thought the same. There was this other thread for what makes girls get off, no? Is that one still alive somewhere? xD


----------



## imru2

Ahh to help get us back on track here...














































No offense to the J-Star poster. (Speaking of which, is it just J. Star or is it boys that look like girls?) But I do think Vanny is right, I recall a thread for Girls about what turns them on... It's still here, isn't it?


----------



## TreeBob

I love you imru2http://personalitycafe.com/members/imru2.html


----------



## Fat Bozo




----------



## vanWinchester

Awesome pics you guys! 
I would help you, but my fingers are sore (was having a blast with McGoggles xD), so yeah, hopefully I can add some useful input later. ^^°

(Go imru, gooooo!)


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Fat Bozo said:


> My kinda thread. :happy:


Nice. Where did you get these pictures, because I need to find some porn that won't get my ass kicked
One thing that makes me dude out: Claymore image by natalie280 on Photobucket
Epic winningnesss, this anime has.
Watch it.


----------



## DriggyDriggs




----------



## thehigher

ha ya ...elisha curthburt? I like her.


----------



## TreeBob

thehigher said:


> ha ya ...elisha curthburt? I like her.


The phrase 'smokin hot' was created just to describe her.


----------



## thehigher

k top five hottest people that I can think of right now. 

1. sarah shahi
2. megan foxy momma
3. elisha cuthy somthin
4. jennifer love hewitt
5. kate beckinsale


----------



## Liontiger

Erm, I actually keep a list of hot chicks on my computer :crazy: Here's what it is currently (I add and subtract people from time to time):

Carly Pope
Emma Watson
Jana Miartusová
Jessica Alba
Kat Von D
Keira Knightley
Kristen Stewart
Maggie Q
Mandy Musgrave
Megan Fox
Missy Peregrym
Rhona Mitra
Zoe Deschanel

EDIT: thehigher, you totally just reminded me of Sarah Shahi XD

Mmmm, Rhona Mitra....


----------



## thehigher

Liontiger said:


> Erm, I actually keep a list of hot chicks on my computer :crazy: Here's what it is currently (I add and subtract people from time to time):
> 
> Carly Pope
> Emma Watson
> Jana Miartusová
> Jessica Alba
> Kat Von D
> Keira Knightley
> Kristen Stewart
> Maggie Q
> Mandy Musgrave
> Megan Fox
> Missy Peregrym
> Rhona Mitra
> Zoe Deschanel
> 
> EDIT: thehigher, you totally just reminded me of Sarah Shahi XD
> 
> Mmmm, Rhona Mitra....


Nicee. Underworld 3 right? ....similar taste in women.


----------



## angularvelocity

Jennifer Aniston
Rachel McAdams
Anne Hathaway
Random one... Jenna Fischer


----------



## Liontiger

thehigher said:


> Nicee. Underworld 3 right? ....similar taste in women.


You should see her in Doomsday. She looks hot with a gun.

And I like your sig. It made me lol :crazy:


----------



## thehigher

Liontiger said:


> You should see her in Doomsday. She looks hot with a gun.
> 
> And I like your sig. It made me lol :crazy:


I will watch that movie. You sing it in your car really loud and passionately don't you?


----------



## Liontiger

thehigher said:


> I will watch that movie. You sing it in your car really loud and passionately don't you?


I would say something sarcastic, but I can't because I actually do sing it in the car :blushed: The only time I can sing it when no one's watching.


----------



## 480

I want this thread locked, and allowed to die.


----------

